# Jennifer Lawrence Admits To Kissing Liam Hemsworth Off-Camera And Smoking Pot Before The Oscars



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Jennifer Lawrence stopped by Andy Cohen's "What What Happens Live" on Monday night, and ended up revealing a little bit more about her personal life than we expected. 
During a segment of Cohen's game "Plead the Fifth," Lawrence admitted to kissing her "Hunger Games" co-star and BFF, 25-year-old Australian actor Liam Hemsworth, off-camera. Recently, rumors have been circulating the two are dating. 
"Have you two ever kissed when the cameras weren't rolling?" Cohen asked. 
"Liam and I grew up together," responded a fidgety JLaw, before breaking into a wide smile. "Liam's real hot. What would you have done?" 
"I would say yes," said Cohen. 
"Yeah!" said the 25-year-old actress, as we drifted into a daydream where Katniss and Gale live happily ever after. 
Lawrence, who's been spotted with a suspicious-looking cigarette before, also dished on her pot-smoking habits. Cohen asked JLaw if she ever "smoked up" before an awards show, like Susan Sarandon, who admitted to smoking weed before all red carpet events except the Oscars. 
"I'm actually completely reversed," said the "Joy" actress. "Smoked pot at none of them, but I saw my brother smoking out of a bong before one of the Oscars, won't say which --"
"Did you take a little hit?" asked Cohen. 
"Uh, yeah," said Lawrence as she moved to take a sip of her drink


----------

